# Seiko Lcds



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I got these 2 back yesterday









The one on the left was given to me by Seiko6139 ( Ian Hand) for which Im very gratefull, the module diddnt work but the case and bracelet was almost 'as new'







I found a working but rough 'donor' from ebay and had the modules swapped..

The other was a ebay purchase that worked fine but I managed to find a NOS glass and 'bezel' bit and had them fitted









The thing that impresses me abut these watches are they are every bit as well made as mechanical Seiko watches of the same period ( mid-late 70's), even the bracelet on the one on the left is solid link, (I have another bracelet the same but had to rob some links to make one good long one, if anyone has the same bracelet lurking unused please let me know) when I had digital watches in the early 80's they had become plastic throw away jobbies....

Anyway I like them as great retro watches that Im going to wear often









(When I can bring myself to pry this RLT 24 off my wrist


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ah so that`s what you were up to in Birstall, I`m not a great fan of LCD`s but they look like quality items


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There really nice examples







Having just found my old first Timex mechanical watch again i'm now trying to track my first Seiko LCD that I had as well


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Glad it was of use to you jase!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase just found this whilst browsing, the James bod seiko with printer









not exactly the same as yours but close.










site has a few more seikos http://members.optushome.com.au/heliosz/jamesbond.html


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Jase just found this whilst browsing, the James bod seiko with printer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great fun, I had forgotten all about that watch, nice site.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

James bod?????
















Here comes Bod!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just managed to manualy snipe this one just now, only just mind you!! it was the extra 50p that won it for me









Its got quite an unusual case shape Ive not seen before...









[attachmentid=5650]


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

has it got a printer?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill let you know when it gets here from Turkey


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Who's the black private dick

That's a sex machine to all the chicks?

SHAFT!

Ya damn right!

Who is the man that would risk his neck

For his brother man?

SHAFT!

Can you dig it?

Who's the cat that won't cop out

When there's danger all about?

SHAFT!

Right On!

They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother

SHUT YOUR MOUTH!

I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft.

THEN WE CAN DIG IT!

He's a complicated man

But no one understands him but his woman

JOHN SHAFT!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmmm still on the quest for Seiko LCD's  

So how many of them do you now have custody of????

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another one


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jason,

Does the missus know about the LCD Obsession??

























PhilM said:


> Another one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


>


You're a cool looking dude, Jase.

Don't you just love _"He's a complicated man But no one understands him but his woman"_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!

Got a old style World Time on the way


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely Seiko Jason, I've got one of those (not as nice as that one though).

Very cool watches the greeny yellow dial looks superb, one of the nicest LCD's IMO.

Well done.

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Dave, I recently got the 're-issue' that came out a few years after this one, the one with the normal 'grey' screen, but this will be my first 'yellow' screen


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i can see me turning to the dark side soon







,the more i look at these old LCD/LED watches the more i like them, been looking at the old red LED watches of late ,just waiting for a good one to come along at the right price and im sure i'll fold and buy one


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Jason I have that same World timer. Bought mine new in the early 80's while in the AF. It cost only a few hundred dollars less than a Rolex Sub in the base exchange.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Ron, Ive admired your example for years now, they dont come up for sale very often and so Im glad Ive finally got one,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My 3 World Timers...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Superb trio Jason.

V' cool.

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I like those LCD's, they take me back! Like Dave said, the greeny yellow LCD background looks cool. I may have a look on the bay for one.....

Andrew.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Jason do you know how to set the home time (ie city) on the world timer? I just replaced the battery in mine and I can't get the home time to indicate NYC it is on TYO.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Jason I remembered how to set it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Phew!

Im not too sure









http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/index.htm

This is a great resource....


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Phew!
> 
> Im not too sure
> 
> ...


A very good resource for us Seiko collectors!!









Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun.
> 
> Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape- descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Paul


----------

